# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   I can't believe this book has been mentioned only one time on this board, and that back in 2004.  A friend was reading it recently and wouldn't put it down, so I tried it.  It is spellbinding.  Maybe

## rivertrash

I can't believe this book has been mentioned only one time on this board, and that back in 2004.  A friend was reading it recently and wouldn't put it down, so I tried it.  It is spellbinding.  Maybe it's just been re-published in paperback because the Scorsese film just came out.  It's a real page-turner.  Very fast and easy read.

----------


## MIke R

yeah its been flying out the door too...havent read it..and my pile is already too big

----------


## goldold25

Virtually anything by Dennis Lehane is a great read.  And Mystic River was a better story in the book than movie. And I believe that says something because the movie was excellent too.  He also wrote The Given Day which is a great historic novel centering around the Boston Police strike around 1918 and really captures the essence of the Irish family and racial relations of the time.  Also the Kenzie and Gennaro detective novels starting with A Drink before  the War.  The characters, and I mean characters, in all thos books are REALLY entertaining.  I reccomend reading them in order because virtually all the people portrayed have ongoing histories.

----------


## amyb

Thanks for the tip about reading them in order. I own 3 or 4 Lehane books that I have not read but mean to, and I did in fact pick them up after loving the one you mention MYSTIC RIVER-that was indeed a great read.

----------


## tim

Just finished Mystic River.  What a terrific read!

----------


## JEK

> yeah its been flying out the door too...havent read it..and my pile is already too big



Lose the pile and go digital . . .

----------


## MIke R

I'm thinking of that NRA Charlton Heston quote - only substitute the word _book_ for _gun_.....LOL


this is an old thread....it took you this long to respond???

----------


## JEK

Talk to Tim.

----------


## Eddie

> Lose the pile and go digital . .



JEK is turning into our very own Guy Montag.

----------


## JEK

451 baby.

----------


## Eddie

A Montag quote:
"Well, it's a job just like any other. Good work with lots of variety. Monday, we burn Miller; Tuesday, Tolstoy; Wednesday, Walt Whitman; Friday, Faulkner; and Saturday and Sunday, Schopenhauer and Sartre. We burn them to ashes and then burn the ashes. That's our official motto."

He is redeemed in the end...

----------


## amyb

MYSTIC RIVER was terrific and powerful. A big book I schlepped to Flamands for 3 days!  Enjoyed every bit of it.

----------

